# Respect Uncle Sy!!



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

"Imma go Aretha Franklin own dem and demand RESPECT!! R-S-P-E-C-T!! Respect Jack!!" I couldnt stop laughin'!! LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

hey... he works on a scientistic level


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

He's the only one worth watching on there. Great watching him work that backhoe last night.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

"I wanna raise, an assistant and a 2 hour nap....". Wonder if his demands will be met?!! He's awesome!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

My hands smell like taco meat. lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> My hands smell like taco meat. lol


LOL! That show is hilarious.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA oh man Uncle Sy!! He's great entertainment for everyone!! LOL


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Sy-ense fiction :brew:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You know you are a ******* when your whole family stops everything to watch Duck Dynasty!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

HEY! Watch it!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Watched that for the first time last night. Si is a character! Glad he stuck to making reeds because he was terrible with that backhoe.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Si-ence Fiction...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I sooo want to hang out with the Robertson family!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I sooo want to hang out with the Robertson family!


I'm with u on that!! I think I'd lose a ton of weigh just laughin'!! LOL


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Willie is by far the worst actor and most scripted. Papa Phil has come across to me this whole season as a little annoyed by the whole thing - probably too many cameras for his liking.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> Willie is by far the worst actor and most scripted. Papa Phil has come across to me this whole season as a little annoyed by the whole thing - probably too many cameras for his liking.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> My hands smell like taco meat. lol


He is so random!!


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*"Bunch of scrubs" ........."scrubs out"*


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

My favorite line is still: *SQUIRREL BRAINS MAKE YOU SMART*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Was it on last night? I guess I'll have to see it "on demand".


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

i liked it when he blew up his old truck


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> My hands smell like taco meat. lol


I didn't understand this statement. Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Reloder28 said:


> I didn't understand this statement. Didn't make sense to me.


Are you trying to make sense of the things Si says? :doowapsta


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Si, rappin, work hard, nap hard...lol


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> You know you are a ******* when your whole family stops everything to watch Duck Dynasty!!!!!!


 Holy cow.. I just realized I'm a *******!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I sooo want to hang out with the Robertson family!


Heck I want to go duck hunting with them.


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

TxFig said:


> Are you trying to make sense of the things Si says? :doowapsta


Actually, Goodwin said that. I think he picked that up from Blades of Glory.

"Uhhh, you smell like taco meat and aftershave".


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Reloder28 said:


> I didn't understand this statement. Didn't make sense to me.


Trying to make sense of anything Si says is pretty pointless. Just laugh at it and move on.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Pretty funny... Wife and kids were watching the other night when my wife sees a guy from her high school, he was a grade older. Kids were pretty pumped up about it.... Thankfully this guy was one of the local experts and not one of the show's regulars.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I think I have found the ultimate dirty santa gift for the Duck Dynasty fan:









Duck Dynasty Willie Robertson Chia Pet

http://shop.history.com/duck-dynast.../detail.php?p=379520&v=aetv_show_duck-dynasty


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

bassguitarman said:


> I think I have found the ultimate dirty santa gift for the Duck Dynasty fan:
> 
> View attachment 542223
> 
> ...


HEY!!

wonder what kind of endorsement he got on this deal?? a few "more" million??

and saying that i would still put all the money i had to be like them just for a week, true christians and die hard duck hunters...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

What do you think about Mountain Man? Yourrrrrrrr ACCCCCCCCC seemmmmmms to Be outtttttttttttttt Willyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

"willie, willie, willie" :biggrin:


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

HTownBoi281 said:


> I'm with u on that!! *I think I'd lose a ton of weigh just laughin*'!! LOL


wrong. you see the way them boys eat at Mrs. Kay's house?


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

That show makes me "happy, happy, happy"!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone else ever have a brain sneeze!!??


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

The Wife and cant stop Laughing! That was a chit load of frog legs at the dinner table. They drink tea like we do at the house.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Anyone else ever have a brain sneeze!!??


That was funny!!!!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I get so jealous over the frogs. It has been over 20 years since I've had frog legs. I just sit, watch & drool like a dog under the supper table.

In my opinion, frog legs & squirrel are the finest table fare to be had for the common man.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reloder28 said:


> I get so jealous over the frogs. It has been over 20 years since I've had frog legs. I just sit, watch & drool like a dog under the supper table.
> 
> In my opinion, frog legs & squirrel are the finest table fare to be had for the common man.


squirrel brains make you smart! - Mrs. Kay


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I sat down and watched the show for the first time last night and I'm hooked.

"It's on like Donkey Kong!"
"Si, that saying went out of style 40 years ago."
"I just said it. It's back in!"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have petitioned to be adopted by the family. Moving to LA. And I don't mean Los Angeles.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Sy said he wasn't very good at MATH......when Jas asked him to create a diversion for Willy!! That man is hilarious. Even funnier when Willy said he would not get into anything that had Sy's genitals in it. I know most of the show is scripted now.......but it's still pretty entertaining.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

I watched last night for the first time. I think it's great that my kids can watch a show with me and I don't have to worry about the bad language. Not one bleeped out word and the kids say yes sir and no sir.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

LOL Uncle Sy is something else!!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I stumbled on this show last night... I LMMFAO!! I told my girlfreind to come watch it with me and she gave it about 2 minutes and said "that show is so *********** stupid"... I said "HEY"


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

hey reloader28
if your in houston and know where calliopes sandwich shop is. they are serveing frog legs half dozen for $7.95 big suckers 2


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> hey reloader28
> if your in houston and know where calliopes sandwich shop is. they are serveing frog legs half dozen for $7.95 big suckers 2


Calliopes Sammich shop?? Frog legs?? DANG YOU Nokillbill!! U just added another place to my itinerary!! LOL


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Jase: We need to create a diversion. That's where you come in Si.

Si: Nope! I never was any good at math.

Scripted or not, it's still funny.

:rotfl:


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

He is freaking hilarious! Even my wife makes sure that it is DVR'ed


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Jase: We need to create a diversion. That's where you come in Si.
> 
> Si: Nope! I never was any good at math.
> 
> ...


I nearly spit sweet tea out of my nose when I heard that. I was laughing so hard my sides hurt! :bounce:


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

It is a good show, if you like the show look up and try to find some of the old hunting shows Phil and Sy did back in the day.


----------



## jman0328 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Anyone else ever have a brain sneeze!!??


That's when your brain needs to sneeze but it can't cause its a brain.

So it just hurts....

LOL


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

omgidk said:


> It is a good show, if you like the show look up and try to find some of the old hunting shows Phil and Sy did back in the day.


You mean like the "deer flip"? :rotfl:


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I really enjoy the show. Seem like really good people. No bleeping this or that. Whole family can watch. I agree about them frog legs, past weekend me and my fishing buddies knocked out a mess of frog legs, all you can eat, in LA.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey! That taste like **** poo.... Lmao


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Last night has been the best episode so far! The radio show was funnny as H E double toothpicks!! That was hilarious!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Si: These berries taste terrible! 

Jase: Did you get it out of that pile?

Martin: You just ate poo, Si!

:rotfl:


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Si: These berries taste terrible!
> 
> Jase: Did you get it out of that pile?
> 
> ...


laughed hard at that that is **** poo Si.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Si: These berries taste terrible!
> 
> Jase: Did you get it out of that pile?
> 
> ...


Aw, now my stomach hurts! HEY!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

I'm gonna pull this at an HOA meeting...

Jase: We are endowed by our Creator with certain unalienable rights. 

Phil: Amen. 

Jase: Among them life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Chickens make me happy! 

Mrs. Kay: I made a casserole. 

I love it!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Well now that caller just thinks you're a crybaby!! I am still laughing and then ole Sy pulls out the bell. That was some funny stuff last night for sure!!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going to hurt you physically and mentalphysically. Si is awesome.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

"there is only one robertson man in this family without a college education"
"who?"
"Look deep into the eyes of syrus robertson and you will know" 
LOL
I would have loved to grow up hanging out with these dudes...


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't start watching the show until this season, and I am HOOKED!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Last night was classic for sure.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

The rerun of the radio show is on tonight at 7, it was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

marathon tonight! wooohooo!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> marathon tonight! wooohooo!


what channel on DTV?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> what channel on DTV?


it's A&E channel 265 for direct tv...


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

"Have you ever thought about getting laser eye surgery?"

Sy - "What is this?? STARWARS??"

HAHAHAHAHAHA he's friggin' AWESOME!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

*JACK!!!*


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gimme six month growth.. I'll fit right in.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

"She Gone..."


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

HTownBoi281 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA oh man Uncle Sy!! He's great entertainment for everyone!! LOL


I think my wife just watches it to see what he will say next! Definitely one of the best parts!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TxFig said:


> You mean like the "deer flip"? :rotfl:


I remember that back in the day. That was awesome. They hit it good the first shot. The second one ended it.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

*Better a good day's catch of fish than a lifetime of crabs - Phil Robertson*

I brought a casserole...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

He cracked me up when he was telling the school kids about Vietnam. Scared the heck out of them.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't watch much TV, but I'm just about caught up on this show.. It's pretty damned funny..

A


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

"I can see the headlines now: Local chubby woman eaten by alligator "


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I wonder what Si is going to say tonight? He always says something that cracks me up.


----------

